# Black Screen



## nesnejr (Aug 30, 2007)

I have had a 222 for about a month. I have the TV1 hooked to an HD TV via an HTML. I have the TV2 hooked to a DVD recorder via composite cables. The DVD recorder is hooked to the same TV on a different input via component cables. Right now I am using the TV2 basically for recording purposes.

Here is the problem: The TV1 side works great. No problem. The TV2 side also works well as long as I am simply watching it. But when I set the timer on both the TV2 and DVD recorder, I am getting no signal. Yet when I shut everyting down and turn it back on, it works fine. Could this be a software bug in the timer?


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

do you have the dvd recorder on the same designated channel (60 or 73)?


----------

